# Review: Skyray King



## ryansoh3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Rating: ★★★★★











Overview:


Battery: 4 x 18650 in parallel
Switch: Electronic
Modes: 2+1: High, Low + hidden strobe
LED Type: 3 x XM-L (Neutral White)
Lens: Regular Glass
Tailstands: Yes 
Waterproof: IPX-7
Price: $48.99
Light supplied to me for review.




Pros: 
+Good budget multi-emitter light
+Feels solid during use
+Hidden strobe
+4x18650 gives plenty of runtime
+Very bright
+Unscrew body for lock-out


Cons:
-Very loud low mode PWM
-Very distracting low frequency PWM 
-Parasitic circuit drain (1.5mA)










The DHL shipping was extremely fast; the package was picked up on Sunday, arrived at Korea on Monday, and was attempted to be delivered on Tuesday but I was out so I got it Wednesday. 


I had a few days to play around with the light, even EDC'ing it for a while to check it out. 


Here's the package that I received:








As you could see, it was opened by the customs department...








Unboxing:





















The light itself came in a clean white box, suitable for a gift:















The light came with a Chinese manual, spare o-ring, and a lanyard strap:











Some pictures:



















The three emitters:









The rear end:











More shots:




















The light has a hidden strobe feature that can be activated when the switch is pressed for three seconds when the light is on, both on high and low mode. (6-8Hz)


Opened up:














Tailcap Current measurements:


4.2V: 5.35A


4.0V: 4.89A


3.6V: 3.20A


Not too regulated, but I like the high currents going into the 3xXM-X's.





The 4x18650 battery holder:











Some more pics:



































The three emitters again, perfectly centered:








Certainly a managable size, here's the SRK among my collection:








TrustFire X6 HD2010 Sky Ray King 2.3W Laser WF-606A C11 WF-008 C3


(Sorry about the white balance.)


Overall, this is a really solid light, and as this is the first multi-emitter light for me, it easily blows away my HD2010 and Crelant 7G9 (Well, maybe not in terms of throw).





I'll add more wallshots and beamshots while I fix my 7G9 up for comparison. 





Thanks for looking and please feel free to post any questions. 


Cheers!


----------



## ryansoh3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Weird.... I'm sure I put "For submission in the reviews section. Thanks mods! and Skyray King" 

but it doesn't show up on the top...


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Review: Skyray*

I have a new Skyray King on order, should have it in a fiew weeks. Im looking forward to doing my tests on it too. ( also have some other lights on order too, a Nitecore P25 Smilodon, a gold Ultrafire C8, a Silver C8, a Olight S20 Baton, and a Sipik SK98 XM-L. 
I noticed your X6 has a different emblem or decal on it than the 2 i have ?


----------



## ryansoh3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats on your SRK! Feels always great to have a flashlight incoming. 

Nice eye on the X6, it's a sticker that I got because I thought it matched its olive green color. 

Cheers!


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Feb 25, 2013)

I have lots of experience with the X6, ( have two of them) one is an older one i use in the boat at the cottage, and the newer one i modified with a boosted driver and some extras here> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i187/Denbarrett/MyTorchCollection2_zps565107ab.jpg





ryansoh3 said:


> Congrats on your SRK! Feels always great to have a flashlight incoming.
> 
> Nice eye on the X6, it's a sticker that I got because I thought it matched its olive green color.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## kaalt (Feb 28, 2013)

I have recently bought a Sky Ray King. It looks exactly the same as this one posted here. I'm trying to ascertain if it is genuine or not. The thing that tripping me up is the Sky Ray logo. On the manual you have pictured inside the box, the star shine which goes over the SKY logo, finishes over the "Y". But on the torch itself and on the box, the line carries on half way through the top of the "K". I've noticed in other forums and on the cnqualitygoods website that the star shine should be as you have it pictured on your manual. Do you know if your one in genuine? Should this matter?


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 5, 2013)

DenBarrettSAR said:


> I have lots of experience with the X6, ( have two of them) one is an older one i use in the boat at the cottage, and the newer one i modified with a boosted driver and some extras here> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i187/Denbarrett/MyTorchCollection2_zps565107ab.jpg



Hey how is the length on the X6's turbo mode? Does it drop drastically in a short period of time or does it drop minimally?


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't know the run time, as my X6 is modified/boosted driver, so it gets really hot quickly on high.




BeastFlashlight said:


> Hey how is the length on the X6's turbo mode? Does it drop drastically in a short period of time or does it drop minimally?


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Mar 13, 2013)

I just recieved my new Ssyray King today, and DAMN its a real Retinaburner for its small size ! :sick2: and fits in the pocket of my summer jacket. i have the gold colored one, and like it. the quality seems to be good, no scratches, perfectly centered emitters, 6.63 Amps off the four full charged cells on high, and like the hidden siezure-causing strobe mode. has some nice features like the loosening the body lock out to stop the parasitic drain in storage, feels solid and mine came WITH grease on the threads.
Now i want to order another 32 of them, combine them all together to build the ultimate single 99 XM-L portable Sun search light. :thinking: :candle:


----------



## m4a1usr (May 22, 2013)

I just noticed there now is a 4 Cree XML T6 Skyray King making the rounds. Good price and same size as the 3 emitter version. Anyone playing with one? John


----------



## picrthis (May 24, 2013)

Sounds like you may have received a Fake SRK, as I have many genuine ones and none of them have any loud low mode PWM.


----------



## ryansoh3 (May 24, 2013)

Hmm... thinking about it, I also think there is a possibility of it being fake. 

When I checked the driver, it was the 3-torrid one, which is found in genuine ones, so I have mixed feelings about this.


----------



## picrthis (May 24, 2013)

Interesting you the 3-torrid one? that usually does mean it's the real deal....was it from cnqg?


----------



## ryansoh3 (May 24, 2013)

Nope, it's from Aurabuy. I've heard that CNQG has the genuine ones with the 3 torrid drivers. 

I wouldn't say that the buzz at low mode is loud, but it certainly is audible.


----------



## picrthis (May 24, 2013)

Yea my units are all from cnqg and they are rock solid and even brighter than my TM11's......go figure.


----------



## ryansoh3 (May 24, 2013)

Yeah, I really like the feel of the premium lights though. I have the Crelant V31A, and although it's only around 400 ish lumens, it feels so nice and solid, compared to my brighter but cheaper lights. Sorry for derailing this thread.


----------



## toysareforboys (Jun 22, 2013)

picrthis said:


> Interesting you the 3-torrid one? that usually does mean it's the real deal....was it from cnqg?


I got the genuine one from cnqg (3 torrid driver) and it has a pretty loud PWM hum on low as well.



ryansoh3 said:


> Nope, it's from Aurabuy. I've heard that CNQG has the genuine ones with the 3 torrid drivers.
> 
> I wouldn't say that the buzz at low mode is loud, but it certainly is audible.


My loud hum on low:



-Jamie M.


----------



## picrthis (Jun 22, 2013)

toysareforboys said:


> I got the genuine one from cnqg (3 torrid driver) and it has a pretty loud PWM hum on low as well.
> 
> My loud hum on low:
> 
> ...




Look into the light...look into the light..can you see the noise.....Ops I mean hear the noise, cause I have these bright spots in my eyes now


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jun 27, 2013)

my king is dead quiet, freaking bright, and has annoying pwm in low 

you might have a bad one....

counterfeit ? the skyray king is already bottom of the barrel -cheap- I suspect
all of them come from one factory and others slap names on them


----------



## dc38 (Jun 27, 2013)

127.0.0.1 said:


> my king is dead quiet, freaking bright, and has annoying pwm in low
> 
> you might have a bad one....
> 
> ...



Mine is dead quiet also...but I have a black one. PWM is super annoying in low as well - purchased from cnqg / fancy flashlights, his "sister" company?


----------



## misterkrek (Jun 29, 2013)

Just curious...

I have an identical model from FandyFire, the UV-S5. Even the cons are the same, the hissing sound on low, the annoying PWM flicker and the current drain when off... this last one I found out the worst way, lol...

They are different brands from the same maker/factory, or one is a clone? If it's a "cloning" situation, which one is the original, and which is the copy? I hope anyone can answer that. I have mine since November 2012... if that helps.

Thanks for the review and Cheers!


----------



## m4a1usr (Jul 7, 2013)

The quality of the electronics must vary with production batches. I own 3 of them and glad to say that none of mine have any noise on low. Not sure what you guys are referring to when you state "distracting low PWM". I'm assuming a visible flickering? Don't have that either. I did modify one of mine to accept an ARMS#17 mount and took out the switch, then soldered in an Insight Pressure Pad. Pretty awesome at night. Definitely a hog hunter! But sure makes for a heavy front end with 4 18650 batteries.


----------



## icehunter (Jul 8, 2013)

I am getting confused, Skyray King, Skyray Kung and more clones of a clones..... If I´ll stick with the genuine clone , that would be the Skyray King I presume, there are two of those (might be the same) with XM-L2 I am looking at, FF claims 2500 lumens (http://www.fancyflashlights.com/goods.php?id=442) and lightmalls claims 3500 lumens (http://www.lightmalls.com/skyray-king-black-3xcree-xm-l2-3500-lumen-3-modes-led-flashlight-4x18650 ) 
Does anyone know what to expect OTF?


----------



## toysareforboys (Jul 8, 2013)

icehunter said:


> I am getting confused, Skyray King, Skyray Kung and more clones of a clones..... If I´ll stick with the genuine clone , that would be the Skyray King I presume, there are two of those (might be the same) with XM-L2 I am looking at, FF claims 2500 lumens (http://www.fancyflashlights.com/goods.php?id=442) and lightmalls claims 3500 lumens (http://www.lightmalls.com/skyray-king-black-3xcree-xm-l2-3500-lumen-3-modes-led-flashlight-4x18650 )
> Does anyone know what to expect OTF?


If it's the real one it'll do 2200 OTF. The knock off does 1500-1700 OTF. This was the real one I ordered: http://www.cnqualitygoods.com/goods.php?id=1708

-Jamie M.


----------



## m4a1usr (Jul 8, 2013)

icehunter said:


> I am getting confused, Skyray King, Skyray Kung and more clones of a clones..... If I´ll stick with the genuine clone , that would be the Skyray King I presume, there are two of those (might be the same) with XM-L2 I am looking at, FF claims 2500 lumens (http://www.fancyflashlights.com/goods.php?id=442) and lightmalls claims 3500 lumens (http://www.lightmalls.com/skyray-king-black-3xcree-xm-l2-3500-lumen-3-modes-led-flashlight-4x18650 )
> Does anyone know what to expect OTF?


Not too sure about the claims of sellers, you know how those can go, but last summer (before I bothered to purchase a SkyRay King) I researched this quite extensively and found that those lights being sold had a rating of 2326 lumens on high and 277 lumens on low. I cant seem to find the sites I visited but there was some impressive empirical data being measured. Wish I had bookmarked them now. But that's what sold me on the SkyRay King. All I know is for the money I spent these lights are very respectable for output. Now if I had found the informative article about the SolarStorm L3 before I purchased it I would be $60 bux ahead. A great light. Just don't leave batteries in it for more than a week. And while speaking on that subject the author of this thread made a comment about a slight battery drainage. I have not seen that in my versions. I have a had a SkyRay King with a full set of Trustfires for more than 3 months. They still read 4.12 each couple of weeks I take the time to take them out and stick on the ole Fluke.


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 11, 2013)

I have measured the ANSI output of a Skyray King (I won't call it an SRK as to me this refers to a Cold Steel knife).

It came in at 2185lm (for comparison the Nitecore TM11 measured 2457lm but is much more expensive).


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jul 11, 2013)

subwoofer said:


> I have measured the ANSI output of a Skyray King (I won't call it an SRK as to me this refers to a Cold Steel knife).
> 
> It came in at 2185lm (for comparison the Nitecore TM11 measured 2457lm but is much more expensive).



Did the Sky Ray King you tested have XML T6, U2 or XML2 LEDs?


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 12, 2013)

AbnInfantry said:


> Did the Sky Ray King you tested have XML T6, U2 or XML2 LEDs?



It wasn't mine, and I think it was the XM-L T6 version.


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jul 12, 2013)

subwoofer said:


> It wasn't mine, and I think it was the XM-L T6 version.



That would certainly account for the measurement of 2,185 lumens you recorded. I think (or at least want to believe) my two Sky Ray Kings, one with XM-L U2 LEDs and the other with XM-L2 LEDs, have a somewhat higher output.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 12, 2013)

subwoofer said:


> It wasn't mine, and I think it was the XM-L T6 version.



You are correct, it was a gold Skyray King 3 x XML-T6. It was either Dave's or Jays.


----------



## valimarele (Jul 19, 2013)

I have xm-l2t CW version from fancyflashlight and fenix tk41.The SRK output after ceiling bounce method is 220lux and for Fenix tk41 is 92lux.If Fenix have 800 lumens SRK have 1913lumens not 2400!I don't know if the testing method is accurate!The throw for Fenix is 50.400lux @1 meter and for SRK is 26.400lux @1meter.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jul 19, 2013)

these cheap lights from china
---
ever been to a farmers market ? once a week everyone shows up with whatever they have for sale

exact same thing goes on in the electronic sellers markets in china. You want boards ? chipsets ? you need a design made ?

here are the weeks finds from around the globe and locally. sign up an order 100, 1000, 10,000 part minimum, 3 cents a unit.
we build anything. send me your cad cam and electronic diagrams, we make the parts for you

then you make the deal and a month or two later you have a big plastic bag in a shitty box with
your new goods. don't inspect them, just repackage and resell them for profits.

that is how the cheap light market operates. there is a lot of 'incest' in these runs, so to speak...
so, what is a real skyray and what is not ? good luck in finding out what 'skyray' really is in the first place.
it is probably just a website shell around some of 10,000 dealers who have export permissions and will build and
sell any damn thing (hoses, brake pads, pumps, light bulbs, flashlights, tires...anything!!!)

the good thing is, everyone will honor a warranty. alibaba, DX, CNQ...you have a bad item they will replace it
(the warranties have to be good because it would shut them down if they truly sold broken crap with no RMA processes)


----------



## valimarele (Jul 20, 2013)

It's not a bad light for 59$,i don't know why it's rated at 2400 lumens,maybe ceiling bounce methode it's not so accurate.I am happy with this purchase,it's 2.5 times brighter than Fenix tk41!


----------



## holylight (Jul 20, 2013)

Is hardy any brighter than p25 for me. Zzz


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jul 20, 2013)

I have 3 different models of these now, including the 4-emitter M4 model.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jul 20, 2013)

holylight said:


> Is hardy any brighter than p25 for me. Zzz



a P25 Smilodon ? ( Nitecore)


----------



## holylight (Jul 21, 2013)

DenBarrettSAR said:


> a P25 Smilodon ? ( Nitecore)



Yes ......


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jul 21, 2013)

You must have a dim Skyray then, as i have an upgraded P25 with an XM-l2 U2 and it can't compare to my SRK's for flood output, ( especially the new 4-emitter version) only for throw range it compares.


----------



## valimarele (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't know if it's a dim one,the throw is 26.400lux @1m.If i compare to the Fenix tk41,SRK is much brighter(2.5 times),but for ~2400 lumens it's a little bit overrated.I think the output is around 1900-2000 OTF lumens.Maybe if i change Trustfire flames cells with Sanyo or Panasonic the result can be different!


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jul 21, 2013)

valimarele said:


> I don't know if it's a dim one,the throw is 26.400lux @1m.If i compare to the Fenix tk41,SRK is much brighter(2.5 times),but for ~2400 lumens it's a little bit overrated.I think the output is around 1900-2000 OTF lumens.Maybe if i change Trustfire flames cells with Sanyo or Panasonic the result can be different!



Below is a beamshot collage of a number of popular notable lights, (* taken with the same camera settings, same location, time, and all lights shot in the highest modes, all with same type fully charged cells. *except for the rook,EA4, hugsby, Reactor, and SK68 which was using Eneloops, & Defiant was using Alcaline C Enegizers. ) You can see 3 different Skyray Kig models in the group, including the new 4 - emitter model. ( also the modded P25 is there with a new XML2 U2 emitter. ) 
A more detailed beamshot topic will be posted later with seperate higher res photos and info.


----------



## valimarele (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you for the pics!


----------



## toysareforboys (Jul 21, 2013)

DenBarrettSAR said:


> You can see 3 different Skyray Kig models in the group, including the new 4 - emitter model.


The 4 emitter one doesn't look much brighter in the pics. Has anyone done a measurement on it?

-Jamie M.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jul 21, 2013)

its difficult to see it in the small inset photos, but its brighter output is more noticable in the larger photos. ( more so the flood output, *take note of the brighter illuminated camp table on the left of both the photos)


----------



## toysareforboys (Jul 22, 2013)

DenBarrettSAR said:


> its difficult to see it in the small inset photos, but its brighter output is more noticable in the larger photos. ( more so the flood output, *take note of the brighter illuminated camp table on the left of both the photos)


Where to we download the uber high res version of that photo collage plz and thanks?! 

-Jamie M.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jul 22, 2013)

toysareforboys said:


> Where to we download the uber high res version of that photo collage plz and thanks?!
> 
> -Jamie M.


i will post them up soon. ( i dont have them uploaded yet.)


----------



## Capolini (Aug 10, 2013)

That was one of my first so called "High powered" flashlights that I got. It was a piece of junk and defective so I sent it back!! I eventually got smarter[!] and now have some great quality Fenix and Jetbeam lights! The new TK-75 will be here on Monday!

Getting back to the skyking,the Springs[Neg. contact] where uneven and not all four were the same size. The batteries rattled around in the slots and would short out the light. That was before and after I attempted to fix the defective springs.

I would NOT recommend it!! Maybe if it was not defective it would be an ok light for 50 bucks. I will stick to Fenix!

ciao,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo"


----------



## ven (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for review and pics....
Well got skyray yesterday and happy with it,batteries fit fine with protected cells,nice size and surprisingly bright .Will get some beam pics once other batteries are charged next to tm15.......dont think much in it tbh.
One down side which i am awaiting a reply is the head,something moving inside(lens is ok) feels quite heavy/solid what ever it is.Slight movement when moving light,unless someone knows how to get inside it without damaging anything as sure an easy fix.




Next to tm15.........about 1" shorter




For £23 i cant complain..........too much


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Dec 10, 2013)

here is a collage of various SRK models, the original 3-emitter King, a Warm White version 3-emitter, a new 6-Emitter SRK, and the 4-Emitter M4 Skyray. The M4 is brighter than the rest as seen in this photo of a local Beam shot comparo. ( also this M4 version matches my brother's TM15 output on high, and even appears to out throw his TM15 a bit more at 100 meters.


----------



## ven (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for pics,must admit i am impressed with the warm(usually prefer cool).


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Dec 10, 2013)

I like the Warm White version of the SRK too because it gives that almost "natural" sunlight color rendition, added with the very bright output it is brighter than both the halogen headlights on my car on high beam.


----------



## Limey Johnson (Feb 4, 2014)

I wonder if the one I just rec'd is a fakie. Came in standard cardboard box, no oring, and no lanyard. Three modes...hi, medium, low AND the strobe.

def seems bright, but not the 1600 lumens that have been tested. Mosf of my lites are throwers, so maybe a WALL of light is new to me. It is much brighter than my TK35, but I expected TWICE as bright...

build quality is pretty nice, but still concerned of its authenticity. Any input is appreciated!!


----------



## ven (Feb 4, 2014)

Limey,i would say its very difficult to say being honest,is a fake any worse than a so called "genuine" my guess is its made at the same factory.Both mine have come from baggood(who i like tbh).As with any you need to research a bit but i got a 2nd "skyray" through the other week,i put in another post spot the difference.......





Both skyrays,both different caps,milling on sides,milling on heads,even slightly different length.........am i bothered,not at all,both do as should light wise,just a hi/low mode,hold for strobe.Bang for buck very hard to beat imho,nothing is certain in this market.........So i would just enjoy it :thumbsup:


----------



## Limey Johnson (Feb 4, 2014)

I dont see ANYWHERE that someone describes the modes mine has. There are 3 output levels AND the push /hold strobe...


I am pleased with its quality, but was certainly hoping it would kick the crap outta my TK35. Its certainly brighter, but no where near TWICE as bright.


So for that Im disappointed, but as a useful light, I am definitely happy with the purchase!


----------



## ven (Feb 4, 2014)

Limey Johnson said:


> I dont see ANYWHERE that someone describes the modes mine has. There are 3 output levels AND the push /hold strobe...
> 
> 
> I am pleased with its quality, but was certainly hoping it would kick the crap outta my TK35. Its certainly brighter, but no where near TWICE as bright.
> ...


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2014)

Was out before doing...........ok trying to do some beam shots,took a few of the skyray,great flood






Trees in distance are around 160 metres


----------



## ven (Apr 22, 2014)

Congrats on a good value light:twothumbs

Luckily its now where near the 10,200lm ,realistic guesstimate would be 300-400lm x7 at best,depends on the driver as you will know.I would also guess at its driven the same as the 3 led version,except more through the 3x leds,less through the 7 but no evidence on that.........

Would not run it on any less than 2 cells all the same,and then not use/ attempt high even if it allowed(which it should not as potential cell damage)

On similar lights using 4 cells,its an emergency only use on 2 cells and no turbo(or high in this case) like the tiny monster range for example.

Which is genuine or not is whos guess,probably made at same factory,probably bought in batches,sold by different retailers............

Still its great light for the money,floody,useful and a nice compact size imo

Enjoy:twothumbs


----------



## ven (Apr 23, 2014)

I am not sure,maybe manufacturers pictures/copy right etc as a guess if any are used.
If images posted are copied from a manufacturers site.....

Regards ven


----------



## Lord Muzzy (Apr 23, 2014)

These lights are a total lottery, I have had four of them through my hands recently (all with X4 emitters) two were similar in output, one actually had 4X XM-L2 emitters with a nice warm tint (the rest were all XM-L T6) and one absolutely blew the other three away... The output was amazing! Unfortunately it was the one with the worst build quality, crap threads/ anodizing ect.. But I have had to keep it because of the blistering performance!

I sold the other three. Buy three or four of them, keep the best for yourself and sell the rest at a slight profit and it pays for yours.... Sorted! :twothumbs


----------



## CommanderTony (Apr 28, 2014)

Lord Muzzy said:


> These lights are a total lottery, I have had four of them through my hands recently (all with X4 emitters) two were similar in output, one actually had 4X XM-L2 emitters with a nice warm tint (the rest were all XM-L T6) and one absolutely blew the other three away... The output was amazing! Unfortunately it was the one with the worst build quality, crap threads/ anodizing ect.. But I have had to keep it because of the blistering performance!
> 
> I sold the other three. Buy three or four of them, keep the best for yourself and sell the rest at a slight profit and it pays for yours.... Sorted! :twothumbs








Well sorted Muzzy! Keep the one with the sun in your hands. Regards. CommanderT


----------



## Richwouldnt (May 26, 2014)

I just got a black finish one. The machining matches the one on the left in Ven's post #52 picture above including the tailcap logo.. Bought from an Amazon seller. Mine has a total of 5 modes, three intensity levels plus hidden strobe and hidden SOS. The SOS is selected by holding down the switch for about 2 seconds while the light is in the strobe mode. I got it from an Amazon seller who is using Amazon warehousing to have it shipped from the USA and available with Amazon Prime 2 day free shipping. It arrived w/o a factory box, just in a ziploc bag wrapped in bubble wrap in the Amazon box. Included O ring, lanyard and instruction sheet in Chinese ONLY.

Quite nice for the price IMO. I have also found a USA source who is using these as the basis for upgrading to even higher output with added refinements such as upping selections to 7 modes and replacing the LEDs with your choice of color temperature ones with improved heat sinking and higher output in his more expensive upgrades. Also adding low battery shutdown to save your batteries and a timer to save frying the light in Turbo mode.


----------



## ven (May 26, 2014)

Hi Rich,the left on in my pic i can lock out,small turn of body ,one on right cant be locked out,is yours the same regarding lock out?

Cheers


----------



## Richwouldnt (May 26, 2014)

ven said:


> Hi Rich,the left on in my pic i can lock out,small turn of body ,one on right cant be locked out,is yours the same regarding lock out?
> 
> Cheers



Yes, mine can be locked out as both the body and head threads are well anodized like in most better quality aluminum construction flashlights. Circuit completion is from the unanodized front flange of the battery compartment to a copper ring in the head outside of the battery + end contact ring. Slight battery compartment loosening breaks the contact, locking out the light.


----------



## ven (May 26, 2014)

Cheers, i knew 1 can be locked out but not the other,not looked closer into it tbh,does not appear to drain cells in the one that cant be locked out after a period of time .


----------



## wrhaliburton (Jun 1, 2014)

Does Skyray have a website? Can seem to find one, at least US.


----------



## okeenu (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, I threw the dice , and ordered my first multi 18650/multi XML light...
With all of the 4 emitter/ 5 emitter and even 7emitter "skyray,s" on Ebay the original has come way down in price

I ordered a black 3 xml on Ebay..I love it..
not only is it brighter than any other light I have It will do it on 1 18650 battery.

I had wondered before if you can run it on less than 4 batteries...It works great on a single cell,or a matched pair..

My matching set of 4 panasonics are on the way..Will it be much brighter or just run longer?

BTW I paid 28.35 us inc shipping...3weeks to get it 








i


----------



## bladesmith3 (Jul 21, 2014)

this may sound ignorant but how are you guys measuring amps at the tailcap when you have 4 batteries?


----------



## paojerokid (Sep 30, 2016)

Where is the recommended online site to buy the original skyray king? Which version (number of leds) is best?


----------

